# "Ottanta5" debut...



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hoping newer C60s offered in similar paint schemes. Digging the color and scheme/retro badges of this one, save for the multi-colored flake in the paint:

Colnago Ottanta5 C60 launched to celebrate Ernesto’s 85th birthday | road.cc


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

85 years old. Amazing and still active. Still wonder how Colnago will market themselves when Ernesto is no longer working and part of the firm. Ernesto and Colnago the company are so intertwined its hard to imagine one without the other.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

colnagoG60 said:


> Hoping newer C60s offered in similar paint schemes.


I would hope not.

This is a C60.

If they paint the normal C60s in a similar fashion then what's the point of this bike?

The paint design is the only thing this bike has.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> I would hope not.
> 
> This is a C60.
> 
> ...


What excited me most about the C-60 were the art deco paint schemes. This is not a direction that excites me.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> I would hope not.
> 
> This is a C60.
> 
> ...


It just seems like right now, if you want a C60, you have to opt for an extreme paint job as well...it'll be either overly "busy" ("Colnago" on frame 6+ times) or overly plain (black, white, or red), but still having the gigantic label on the down tube. There doesn't seem to be anything middle of the road, like the Saronni, or Zabel, or this Ottana5, with a nice color, and more subtle branding. But having an AD13 Master, I guess I'm getting conservative in my old age. 

I'm not saying they would need to have all the same subtle details, and different graphics, that make this special, but at least offer 1-2 schemes that are a little more "classic"? Even if the colors are more bold. I'd just want some offerings where they painted the main triangle, and part of the rear/fork "like the Ottana5". But it's looking like I'll have to go custom.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I was kind of underwhelmed by it. The Colnago website made a big deal about it being hand painted. Aren't all Italian Colnagos hand painted? And how much skill does it take to hand paint the frame the same color? Plus, the frame is compact ... ugh. The painted on Arabesque lugs look kind of stupid too. Plus, they've gone to some proprietary press fit bottom bracket shell? 

I'm fixing up my C-40.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

Fair enough. I just think that its cleaner, and more balanced (as far as "which part of the bike is painted a given color"), versus the current selections (solid colors excluded). The "Arabesque" lugs would have been impressive if they were a physical extension of the existing lugs...even if just made of plastic.

From what I understand, the proprietary shell can accept any BB386 BB? I'm sure I could be wrong...will let my LBS sort it out.

Like you, I was thinking about fixing up my Master, and going back to a chrome fork.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

colnagoG60 said:


> Fair enough. I just think that its cleaner, and more balanced (as far as "which part of the bike is painted a given color"), versus the current selections (solid colors excluded). The "Arabesque" lugs would have been impressive if they were a physical extension of the existing lugs...even if just made of plastic.
> 
> From what I understand, the proprietary shell can accept any BB386 BB? I'm sure I could be wrong...will let my LBS sort it out.
> 
> Like you, I was thinking about fixing up my Master, and going back to a chrome fork.


I read a review somewhere that the shell is some weird size that only Colnago makes, and it starts making noise after a while. I'd be more tempted to get a C-59, but all the paint jobs are so boring on them. 

The cable guides under to top tube of my C-40 are oxidizing. I found a guy who would replace all 5 for $250, plus the water bottle bosses for another $60 (I always hated the tiny hard to find screws that that bike had). For another $400, he'll sand down the frame and do a clear coat. All the art work on the bike will remain (its under a pretty thick clear coat). I always liked that bike. My wife and I each bought one on our honeymoon in Tuscany years ago. 

As far as that steel bike goes, the steel fork adds at least a pound to what a carbon fork would weigh, but talk about Jesus weeping. No way. The entire 56 cm bike, with Campy Chorus, custom wheels (~ 1580 grams) and pedals weighs exactly 20 lbs. It wasn't that long ago that any bike that weighed 20 lbs or less was gee whiz light. Now what's gee whiz? 14 lbs? At any rate, it's a whopping 6 lbs. I could stand to lose 3 times that much. Rode it into work today.

Love your Master some.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

pmf said:


> I read a review somewhere that the shell is some weird size that only Colnago makes, and it starts making noise after a while. I'd be more tempted to get a C-59, but all the paint jobs are so boring on them...Love your Master some.


Sux about the BB.

"Boring C59s"? I just emailed [email protected] to see if I could get a C60 done in AD10, or Zabel blue (like the EPS/EPQ):









My Master's lugs are pitted/rusting from sitting in finished basement during my sabbatical, I bent "open" my rear dr hanger after dropping chain and falling on hill (repaired...still going, so far), and I may have some rusting going on at the opening to my cable routing...but got internal rust-proofing done when new group was installed. Hoping it will hold up for a few more years, but I should probably look at replacing soon. Still gets ridden few times per month.


* Edit - Per [email protected], no joy on custom painting from Colnago (AD10 or PRZA) on C60...shame. I spoke with another dealer and they said Colnago had a $300 fee for custom paint...however this was 2-3 years ago, and I had asked about the Master. I wonder where people are ordering their customs from...aside from people who've had them painted post delivery? Maybe they were all done afterwards?


----------

